# Don't Ussally By Girls Bikes, But When I Do...



## benmcjamin (Apr 16, 2016)

They have to be complete... And it helps when it has a springer.... Found this rocket in an ol garage downtown... Seems like I'll clean up good... Anybody have any ideas on what year it is?


----------



## benmcjamin (Apr 16, 2016)

Buy***


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2016)

What does the tag/serial say on it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 16, 2016)

Early 50s, serial # will tell. I had the less fancy model. 

Monark Rocket by njabatsis, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 16, 2016)

I got one I suspect is a few years newer....pretty lame bike, but cool chainguard and head badge....the one with the tank looks great!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice bike looks great as is


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2016)

1948?


----------



## tech549 (Apr 18, 2016)

ya has to be late 40s with the pedestal light,i don't think they had that light in the 50s


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2016)

Ya I think train light came out in 50.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2016)

should make a bed frame bike too......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 19, 2016)

Heres a sweetheart! : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mercury-Tan...601556?hash=item210dbfe8d4:g:R7oAAOSw~oFXFjFg


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2016)

Super nice pacemaker. Think it's a 40 with the floating hub.


----------



## Barto (Apr 24, 2016)

Very cool front light


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (May 11, 2016)

Last year of the pedestal light is 1947


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2016)

I thought it was 49?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> I thought it was 49?



I  believe you are correct. V/r Shawn


----------

